# Misuse of the Title Architect - The RIAI Acts



## onq (18 Nov 2011)

News
Misuse of the Title Architect

Posted: Friday, November 18, 2011

The RIAI will be initiating their campaign for compliance with the provisions of the Building Control Act 2007 from week commencing Monday 21 November. This phase will involve the issue of letters to all of those included on the RIAI’s compliance database. The database includes those whose services may have been advertised under the title ‘architect’ or about whom the RIAI has received queries or complaints from third parties.

 The letters will advise recipients as to the provisions of the Building Control Act 2007, use of the title ‘architect’, and the options available to those using the title architect in contravention of the law. The options include applying for registration on the basis of recognised qualifications; seeking registration through assessment mechanisms such as Technical Assessment and desisting from use of the title architect, which can be confirmed by use of an undertaking which will go out with the letters.

The RIAI has written a letter to the Members of the Oireachtas. The letter can be down-loaded from this link. 
[broken link removed]

For anyone wishing to find out more, and for those who may need to address their own situation but have not yet have received a letter, a Frequently Asked Questions document relating to compliance is available from this link.
[broken link removed]

Using the title architect in combination with any other words or letters or name title or description implying that a person is registered is an offence which, on summary conviction will result in a fine to a fine not exceeding €5,000 or imprisonment for a term not exceeding 12 months or both.

Ensuring compliance with the Act is an essential aspect of the consumer protection objective of the Act. It is through the mechanisms of ensuring that all persons and businesses using the title architect

   1. have demonstrated the required standard of knowledge, skill and competence to describe themselves as architects and
   2. are bound by the Code of Conduct under legislation providing clients with clear access to recourse if problems arise (including misconduct and poor professional performance) through judicial and non-judicial means that consumers can be properly informed and appropriately protected.


----------



## lowCO2design (19 Nov 2011)

It would be more prudent if the RIAI lobbied for proper building  control/ and a process of actual supervision from government legislation / councils  building officers. Rather than using this argument as a timely response  to criticism in the media, from the backlash of Priory Hall. 

They will of-course have more success from this angle - but the word 'scapegoat' comes to mind.

It's just a pity that many of actual RIAI members need a kick up the  behind, just as the unregulated 'architects' do! and as is  suggested some regulatory body to control their work practices (for instance the CIAT in-lieu of the RIAI recognising any other body)

The whole, system needs changing and this should not just be the castrating of the non RIAI 'architects'.

Less than 15% of projects are visited in ireland (& I mean a drop-in not several construction stages supervised/checked)  by building control. This goes for practically all retro-fits including the grants aided schemes, even though that's  practically the only work happening in the country..

go on the RIAI - of great service to Ireland, they can hide behind this press at least..


----------



## threebedsemi (19 Nov 2011)

The RIAI have been raising the building control issue for some time now, and I see they have made recent representations in this regard to earlier this month (viewable on their homepage if you scroll down a bit in the 'latest news' section).

In 15 years, I have never seen a Building Control Officer visit a site on which I have been involved.

On the title thing, I still do see non members using the title architect, and i think they have had enough time by now to change their title blocks....


----------



## onq (19 Nov 2011)

As soon as we realised the situation we changed our office's descriptor from "Architects and Design Consultants" to "Planning and Design Consultants".
As the holder of a prescribed title I can legally call myself a Graduate Architect - only proper after completing a five year full-time course. 

I tried this out on a prospective client the other day to see the effect - "Oh! You're qualified AS WELL?!" was the enthusiastic response.
Go me - now if only my Alma Mater office can produce the drawings and documents to support my application to Register...!

This is part of the problem for other, older colleagues who rose through the indentured / apprentice route.
Many of their bosses traded on their work to themselves become registered and much work is shredded.


----------



## Lecorbusier (5 Dec 2011)

*Architects' Alliance Open Meeting December 2011*

Killeshin Hotel
Dublin Road 
Portlaoise
County Laois, Ireland

Saturday, December 10, 2011 from 2:30 PM to 5:30 PM (GMT)

This is to be an Open Meeting for all disenfranchised architects - which includes those with relevant third level qualifications, membership of professional construction industry bodies and those who are entirely self-taught. However, any Grandfather Clause is expected to be limited to those who have made their livings as architects for over 7/10 years, whether salaried or self-employed.

More information will be published shortly from AAoI website.


----------

